# $50 Paint job



## Tycar (Dec 13, 2005)

not talkin about rattle cans here guys, i'm talkin about house-paint, rollers, sandpaper, and wax. Lots of mopar guys are figuring this trick out and for $50 bucks i'm about to try it on my sentra here's the link. lemme know if anyone has heard about it or tried it and the success they have had or heard about.

i'll post my process pics as i get them loaded. keep in mind my car needs body work mostly, but if i can cover it up slightly with paint, that will be alright with me.

http://board.moparts.org/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=2331682&page=0&fpart=1&vc=1 

thats the original thread I am working off of. I'm going gloss black


----------



## jobeken (Oct 3, 2005)

Yes, I am very curious to see how this works out, that dude's pics look pretty nice.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

that is freakin awesome !!!!

I'm a paint and body guy, and all I do is spray....I've never heard of or seen this before....and might have to take a stab at it.

Anyone wanna donate there car to a good cause ??

Well, i just might have to go out and find a car that rolls for a few hundred bucks, and do this and see what comes of it.

Obviously though, I'm thinking the prep work has to emaculate....and car needs to be hella straight. ....


----------



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

thestunts200sx said:


> that is freakin awesome !!!!
> 
> I'm a paint and body guy, and all I do is spray....I've never heard of or seen this before....and might have to take a stab at it.
> 
> ...


lol you can have mine for about 3000 its not all cleared yet im waiting on the variance chips to match my faded base coat. mabye you might have more experiance im just starting my second year of training and im not too experianced on blending just yet.


----------



## Tycar (Dec 13, 2005)

well, first round is in, and a very very very fast job with little attention to detail shows that the wet sanding inbetween every 2 coats is important to help make sure final coat has little sanding to be done. however, throwing 7 coats on then sanding might just work out, i'll let ya know how it comes out. straight out of the can this stuff is incredibly deep and glossy, much more than stock ever was, however, after initial sanding it is obviously very matte. after final sands and polishes i will return final verdicts


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Dude, let me know how it works....

I've got 3 cars lined up to do this to....and all of them have offered them up as for "testing"....so if it truly works for you, then I'm gonna be making some quick cash, lol.....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow that amazing paint job on those cars just outta rollers and rattle can.. wow.


----------



## Tycar (Dec 13, 2005)

well first reports are in. It is alot of work. My suggestion is to take your time and really sand inbetween every 2 coats, and put on more like 8-10 coats before buffing. I put 8 coats without sanding inbetween and its a bitch to try and get all the little wabbles out. I'll update again after that is all done and I've begun to polish


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

power block sander > you.


----------



## sesr20 (Oct 30, 2003)

Looks like that'll be $50 in sandpaper at least. Lots of sanding...........


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

sesr20 said:


> Looks like that'll be $50 in sandpaper at least. Lots of sanding...........


Unless you know what your doing...and can sand well..........

I'm picking up a friends truck, and were(this means me) doing this......I'm gonna start with the tail gate since its fairly flat and not a huge piece....

Hey Tycar, show us some in-progress pics !!!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I tried using rollers to prime my Frontier due to higher transfer efficiency and fear of laws against spraying paint,( not to mention no overspray!) and here's what I found. I used a roller kit from R&M, which was specifically designed for primer, with some left over Transtar Lacquer primer. I had several problems with it setting up too quickly in places, and the resulting primer job was very thick. It was quite tedious to block sand and wore the skin off my fingers just trying to get it level! I wound up spraying (legal problems be damned!) the final coat of primer to get level , even coverage over the whole thing before my final guide coat and block sand regimen with 400 grit. I would not use this system for a top coat of paint though! Too much room for error if you sand through while smoothing it out. I wound up renting a paint booth for 12 hours at a cost of $50, and used a borrowed HVLP gun to shoot it with Omni Single stage urethane in the original "Cloud White" ( Omni is the cheapest paint I have found that is an exact color match. Nason is cheaper, but it is "approximate" and can be quite a bit off!). My total cost for sand paper, booth, paint, masking, Bondo, etc. came out to around $300. While removing a few tragic runs, I sanded through the paint in a few spots and will have to respray those places. I can't imagine the problems sanding and buffing a whole car with uneven paint.


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

*yesssss*

Well,
I've waded through about 5 pages on the moparts site on the $50-paint job, and I plan to eventually skim all the rest to get all the info I can on it.

And then, I am going to DIY. I don't really have much to lose since the sentra is mine, and there's no way I'll ever pay up the ca$h it would cost to paint it. I've got dings and some rust. The stock paint, emerald black, is still in OK shape but I am thinking of getting a stillen body kit, some kinda stock spoiler, and shaving the doors, AND taking care of the rust issues (my windshield leaked this winter after some crazy temperature changes grrrr rust in the window frame...and my door posts are flakin away) so the cheapness of this method can totally offset some of the costs I'd like to outlay...and its 'just' a sentra with 2 baby seats in the back not a skyline so I dont need a 7-layers-of-clearcoat shine 

I think places like under hood, inside trunk, insides of teh doors etc. I won't be so picky about shining up, more all the exterior stuff.

Anybody know if after polishing this tremclad it is waxable? (nobody mentioned the wax word once in 5 pages over on that forum, so...?):banana: :banana: 

Maybe this summer I'll get around to it. I know it;s kinda crazy but that muscle car orange could look pretty sweet with black wheels and maybe some carbon fiber on the body (mmm CF hood....) its be a dang unique sentra thats for sure.

Lets see what colors in Tremclad they can mix up for me at Crappy Tire!

OH yeah, I can't wait to see pics when you guys try this out. And read read read those posts...

Hehe this is great, 50 bucks for a paint job thats far from ghetto. That guy had more detailed pics of teh beetle here: http://s32.photobucket.com/albums/d13/69martin/paint/?start=20

Ok have a good one.

D
ring-ring-ring-ring-ring-ring-ring-bananaphone....boop-a-doop-a-doop...
:banana:


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

I wouldnt recommend painting under the hood with that stuff....i'm sure you werent planning on it, but you never know do ya....lol.

Also, if your doing all that to your car....including a CF hood, why paint this way.....even if it is effective....doest make sense...unless your good with body work and can make this look as good as he did, then go for it !!!!

ALSO !!! with the whole wax thing, YES you can wax afterwards....polish is like wax, but a little different.

Polish is used to take out tiny scratches/imperfections and smooth/blend everything together....so after you polish, you can wax to give it a deeper look as well as it'll shine it a bit more....but I would recommend a strong polish, something like turtle wax(which he mentioned) or maybe even nu-finish, cause those 2 brands will stick/last a lot longer....then use the same brand wax over it.........


----------



## Tycar (Dec 13, 2005)

sorry for the slow progress. i dont have a digital camera so i cant take many project pics. i will say that is about $5 in sandpaper, because wetsanding doesnt go through the paper very fast. I am in school right now so i dont know for sure how much I can ever work on this project. i will keep you all updated tho.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

no word yet ? pictures?


----------



## neilslade (Oct 12, 2007)

I respect anyone who attempts to fix up their car, regardless of how they do it.
I once BRUSHED on paint on an old Datsun wagon. 

But I think before people tackle the $50 MIRACLE paint job, they do a little bit of holistic thinking. I've written an extended article about the, begging your pardon, "The $50 Paint Job Myth"-- because there are many downsides to this method-- especially the amount of real labor involved to get a passable looking paint job.
The irony is, you can apply a REAL (i.e. urethane) automotive paint job to a car yourself for about the same amount of money and far less work, if you just do your homework--

One IMPORTANT thing to bear in mind-- web photos can be very misleading-- a rustoleum/tremclad paint job might look swell on a computer monitor, but in person, may very well not look what you may think it should-- 

$50 Fifty Dollar Paint Job Myth 

Neil Slade
Easy How To Paint A Car

cheers to all Do it yourselfers


----------



## mtm (Dec 10, 2007)

New dedicated forum is up!

Rolled On - Paintjobs on a Budget


----------

